# anyone from Los Angeles TGT Team getting the $5 dollar increase?



## Poofresh (Jan 11, 2021)

Didnt realize our state passed this last week, but our HR/management have been quiet.  They have not increased nor said anything about it.
LA Grocery Workers Could Receive $5 An Hour More For ‘Hero Pay’ (msn.com)

L.A. County approves additional $5 per hour ‘hero pay’ for grocery, front-line workers in unincorporated areas | KTLA


----------



## NKG (Jan 11, 2021)

If Target raises higher than $15, ill jump back to that boat


----------



## Yetive (Jan 12, 2021)

Unincorporated areas.  Not LA city at this point.


----------

